# The Silent Co. of Korsk, a Mechanized Guard Blog



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

So, I've been working on a new Guard army for the upcoming codex (Can't wait til MAY!!!!) and thought I'd post some stuff up here. Some of this is kinda old since I've been working on it of-and-on for a while. They were put on hold for a while when it was first anounced IG was next in line, but now with the rumors flying, I am back on them.

The Silent Company of Korsk

Korsk is a world that was overrun by depravity and crime. Criminal empires spread the breadth of the planet and fought wars for territory and resourses. Until the Inquisition came. Inqusitor Rhaal chose to set up his base of operations on Korsk to give him a place to recruit and train the hardest elements of the Empire. Being of the Ordo Hereticus, Rhaal needed troops that could move through an urban environment and clear it of all Heretical elements, whilst staying completely untainted themselves. Rhaal had developed a new method if "indoctrination" that left the subject completely loyal to the Empire, while retaining its skills aquired in a less than loyal lifestyle. A side effect of the indoctrination process leaves the subject unable to utter a word.This is how the Korskan Silent Company was born. Used to clear the most heretical of worlds, the Korskans can be exposed to a much higher level of heresy than the normal Imperial Guard unit without fear of taint, or the spread of heretical information.

Many a Heresy has died in the face of the eerily silent warriors of Korsk.



I used vostroyan bodies and some Pig Iron heads to give them a heavy armored/equipped feel while still looking slightly archaic (I want them to look WWI ish). Kind of a poor-man's Death Korps, but something "unique" as well. 

By popular consent (and what I was thinking was going to be it), here's the final scheme/weapon for the 5th Silent Company of Korsk (I made them the 5th to cover the "V"s that are sculpted on the models in places ;D)


















Now to do 60 or so more of them.... ::sigh:: what a glutton I am.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

New post, no filler..... 


So I have been tinkering with the Mortar/Sniper conversions, and assembled one Lascannon team, plus re-converting my other two test models to have the same lasgun configuration I settled on. Waiting on the Brown Stuff to dry and I'll get some pics up. 

I basically took the two Snipers and put the body of the Mortar into their hands to look like a stocky short patterned Missle Launcher. The two mortar guys are the loaders. The guy with his hands over his ears was a REAL pain in the ass. I didn't want both hands over his ears, and settled for placing one hand kinda shielding his face. 

The Lascanon loader also was fun with his binoculars. I had to cut out the head carefully and replace it with the gasmask head I'm using. All of my loaders were given Lasguns, as none of them have them modeled on them. Basically just slapped them on their backs, after shortening the barrels to match the metal ones. 

OK, finally some shots!!!

Just some Troops to start out with. I am still puzzling over how to do my Chimeras.

first off, an Infantry squad with Rocket Launcher. I am still working on a Melta gunner for the squad and two more regular troopers to make a full squad.



























A second Rocket Launcher team for B squad










two Jr. Officers for my Platoons and a Plasma gunner for the command squad











































and some Stormies/Grenadiers




























Still a little bit to do (nothing like huge pics to bring out the errors!) like make the gray areas of the bases more concrete-like and other small details.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

OK a few WIP shots of the Korsk...

first a Lascannon dolly I just assembled tonight.


































A cookie for anyone IDing the bits used! ;D

A few non-GW models that were just too cool to not include in my army.

L-R they are: Heavy Weapon for my Hardened Vets/Command squad, Ogryn Bodyguard/Bonehead, HQ Medic.











and finally a reall WIP of my Chimera so far:


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

OK so I'm getting the Silent Co. of Korsk ready for the new codex (C'mon MAY!) and thought I'd get started on some heavy armor. 

The Before shots:


























A Vanquisher conversion from the extra turret!










With Meltas!










With Plasmas!










...or no sponsons at all!










Yeah she doesn't look like much without the tracks on her, but they'll be on when she's painted. 

Priming as we speak!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

It's like Christmas!!! 
Got more bases, New Pig Iron heads, bits for Lascannon teams, and cool new models all in the mail today (from five different places!)


Plus...
Just got my first tank done for the Korsk! 

a Demolisher called "The Emperor's Voice"





































A few models for my command squad. I am reluctant to paint them in case they change the rules up a lot, but man do I want to!

My HQ Colonel (Thanks for the torso, Jon!)



















Medic or Preacher?










Standar Bearer


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

A bit of priming going on tonight...

A lascannon squad









Officers




















Standard Bearer









Inquisitors










I also primed 2 squads of Storm Troopers and the last (7) of my regular infantry I converted today. With these done I will have al lthe infantry I currently own painted. Then it's on to the 7 Chimeras I have in boxes.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Looking good, I hope you don't have to change too much for the new codex!


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

sweet army nice going man love the pig iron heads


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

i do like these thay are really nice man


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I must say that you really have your rust effects down pat and your bases are really cool (wouldn't mind knowing how you did them to be honest). The colours work well for the theme and the models and cleanly painted. I will watch this thread with interest.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

DeathKlokk said:


> It's like Christmas!!!
> Got more bases, New Pig Iron heads, bits for Lascannon teams, and cool new models all in the mail today (from five different places!)
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the modified hull. Looks alot better with usefull angles for the armour. Interchangeable sponsons are also damn good  Turning the tracks 180degrees is also good, but I really do think that some side plates would be in its place. Its looking very hollow atm

I would try to make some side armour with a hole in it for the sponsons, and a magnetized plate that can cover the hole when you dont need/want sponsons:wink:

Oh, I _really _like the medic too, I bet she will be busy:laugh:


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Looking real good. I really like the tanks. If you don't mind what did you use for bases?


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

> I would try to make some side armour with a hole in it for the sponsons, and a magnetized plate that can cover the hole when you dont need/want sponsons


well, if I wanted side plates I would just glue the ones that come with the tank on it! :grin: I wanted the tanks to look more "klunky" and WWII looking like these with exposed wheels.





















> Oh, I really like the medic too, I bet she will be busy


Yeah, I jsut had to have the model for my command squad. Makes me think of the Medic from _Starcraft_ "But I've already given you your physical, commander!"

Her big medical bag is cool too, with just a hint of tools poking out. 

Thanks for the comments guys!

As for the bases, lots of work goes into them... I am trying to see if I can literally drive myself insane with this army. lol


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

its looking sweet! tho i have to agree on the empty bit, but the sides look cool without the gaurded up tracks, try putting in one of the bulldozer thingys on the front or something, i bet they need it if its a uban warfare tank =)

other than this its looks really REALLY nice =) wanna see more and keep us updated!!!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Very cool looking tank! I really like what you did to make it unique!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

congrats, the basic troops look absolutely amazing. i'm not so taken on some of the sargents, but the basice troops are perfection. i want to start a new IG army in May as well, but i don't think i can afford all those First Born bodies!

i'm a bit curious about some of your non-GW models. i really like the use of the Wyrd Miniatures as inquisitors and the Chaos Plasma pistol works brilliantly on the 'arachnid's' leg. could we have a slightly clearer shot of it? and i recognise the Dark Age medic, but not the brute with the diving helmet, is that Dark Age as well or possibly Urban Mammoth?


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks, CFTW! Lotsa work there hopefully the next two will go smoother. :grin:



admiraldick said:


> congrats, the basic troops look absolutely amazing. i'm not so taken on some of the sargents, but the basice troops are perfection.


Thanks, glad you like them! 



> i want to start a new IG army in May as well, but i don't think i can afford all those First Born bodies!


Yeah, I'm not sure I can either, especially with the rumored points reduction!



> i'm a bit curious about some of your non-GW models. i really like the use of the Wyrd Miniatures as inquisitors and the Chaos Plasma pistol works brilliantly on the 'arachnid's' leg. could we have a slightly clearer shot of it? and i recognise the Dark Age medic, but not the brute with the diving helmet, is that Dark Age as well or possibly Urban Mammoth?


Good spot on the Arachnid servitor/plasma pistol that's a crap pic! lol I wanted my Inqusitors to look like the brains behind the operation, with their retinue sporting the hardware/muscle. So they are just men without the fancy brickabrack of most GW Inq models. I am mostly planning on using them for Mystics to help vs. Daemons and Drop Pods, but may expand them to larger Retinues.
The Diving Bell guy I am hopefully going to use as an Ogryn Bodyguard or a Bonehead, depending on the codex. He is from Mad Puppet Miniatures, sculpted by this crazy/creative Mofo, Edgar Ramos


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

gah! knew i'd seen it before. i haven't visited his site for quite a while.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

OK so work was slow last week and I got determined to paint the rest of my infantry. So I painted all 32! Still have a few bits to do (Plasma, some lenses, and character parts) but they're pretty much done!

First, my full Lascannon support squad



















Two more squads of Storm Troopers (I need one more Melta and Plasma gun for these to have 3 squads of 8)



















The last of my regular Troopers










More Plasma guys!










Command Squad


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I really like your guardsmen DeathKlokk! The command squad are particularly good and I really like how you've approached your vehicles. Nice work!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Love the update the Fat gent with the buzz saw is figgin awesome! +rep on them but more specifically him!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

nice army, im probably going to have to try your tank conversions soon.

Good luck finishing your army


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks, Jason & CFTW!

OK not much progress but a bit of an update. I have the first (of 12!!) Chimera done. Except for one set of tracks and rebuilding the back hatch hinges (superglue accident...ARGHHH!). 




























Ugh, forgot an interior shot! Oh well...next time.

LOTS of rivits on this one. This is my first foray into major plasitcard use. Hopefully it will get easier/better as I go on. I also redid the Heavy Bolter to look more like a WWII tank defensive weapon (after watching _Kelly's Heroes_) and magnetized a Heavy Stubber so it's still an option. Although I will probably always have them at 10 pts.

Now to finish up the odd bits and PAINT! After this one I will probably try to do these 3 at a time.

Also, I got 6 Ogryns in the mail today. gotta figure out how to make them look more "Korsky" suggestions?


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Outstanding looking guard! It's a great theme you've got going on.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks BDJV!

Well I think I've settled on using some Iron Gut heads for the Ogryns and GSing some masks on them. Perhaps some bionics since the fluff for them will be heavy lifter Servitors pressed into service (or that might be reserved for Arco-flaggellants). Meh I'll wait for the codex to finalize some of my choices. 

OK a few shots before I get to painting these...

"and then there were two!"










Magnetized some riders to help denote whether squads are mounted or not...



















and just in case you didn't think I was mad already... interiors!

Left is Forgeworld but since I like to eat I will be scratchbuilding the rest.



















Now into the basement to prime them!!!!!!


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

all the models look awesome. I especially like the feel of the tanks, both chimeras look great.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Aah the good old tank riding Valhallans!

Like the Chimaeras, they fit the bill perfectly


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm mixed on the look of the Chimeras but the effort and ideas are great.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

OK, so I forgot how boring painting tanks is... lol Stuck on the Chimeras. I may hold off on them for now and do them with an airbrush (when I get one).

So, having the new codex onhand, I have made a list for an upcoming tourney. Included are a few new toys that I have been working on:

Veterans












































"Sgt. Harker" (I ain't got time to BLEED!")










Heavy Flamer for my HQ



















Devil Dog turret


























Still gotta add some hoses to the bottom of the guns.

Bane Wolf turret



















As I said, just some new stuff I started. Still greenstuffing to do and such.

I'm going to play some games and see how the list works.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Update! did the Vets and some characters this time.

Commodore Magum Colim

















Astropath

























Inquisitor Merrin Karras



























His trusty Arachdroid 


















CHQ Medic

















The last of my second squad, plus the CHQ Heavy Flamer



















Von Breyer's Unyielding


















Von Breyer



















So that's most of the infantry, I have one more squad and my Marbo/Kroenon conversion to do, then some cyber mastiff rough riders.

Then TANKS!


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

First off, your army is amazing, you must have some rep sir. Secondly, if you don't mind divulging your secrets. What colors did you use to paint your boys. The armor and cloth. Thanks.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

personally i think that commisar is perfect it is exactly what i think a commissar would look like

very impressed by your work will keep tabs on this.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Er...what Commissar?

You mean the Commodore? That's my Fleet Officer. Very Aristocratic and lean. Anybody guess where his name (or the Inquisitor's) came from?

Thanks, Az. I'm pushing myself with this army, definitely! Wait until you see the tanks done!

Thanks, Nurgstomp! To tell you the truth I'm not sure about the mix on the cloth myself (hope my pot don't dry out before I'm done!) but it's mostly Rotting Flesh and Shadow Grey, with Devmud/Green washes and RFlesh back over it. The armor plates are some Vallejo paints. German Camo Black and Burnt Umber (I think).


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you very much good sir.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i meant the dude with the black coat and book he is reading from.. looks alot like a commissar to me 



DeathKlokk said:


>


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Coming along very well. Your colour scheme looks good and your flesh tones are well done. My favorite, however, is the weathering on the tanks and bases. Excellent work therek: How do you achieve your oxidization?

Keep up the good work:victory:


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Azwraith said:


> i meant the dude with the black coat and book he is reading from.. looks alot like a commissar to me


Ack! You are definitely right! I was focused on the new update, forgot I had that guy up in here. I don't have a Commie in my list anymore, so he just hangs out in the box.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

wahhh i really like him... if you wanna sell him hit me up k!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

OK long needed update time!

I have all the infantry done for my 1850 lsit for The Big WAAAGH! coming up.

"WOOT!"

Here's a few shots

Infantry squad










Closeup of Sgt and Melta Gunner

















Re-based Heavy Weapons










The beginnings of my Cyber-Mastiff Rough Riders










A close-up of the Plasma Snouts (counts as Hunting Lance)










The idea behind the Mastiffs is they are hunter servitors that seek out heretics in the bowels of the manufacturing hives. They employ close range plasma cutters to get through bulkheads and doors.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome guard you're doing, and great idea those plasma snouts :good:


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Good looking there. I like your heavy weapons on wheels. And your rough rider idea is nice, very original. Good job have some rep from me sir.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Great idea with Cyber-Mastiff Rough Ridersk:
Keep up the good work, this army is coming along nicely!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

OK a bit of an update...

Working on the last four Chimeras I decided to paint the interior pre-assembly. Got them finished and just need to get the passengers painted to get them all put together. Then exteriors to pain!

I'm happy with the consistency between them, both on paint and conversion.

Enjoy!


----------



## The Blackadder (Jan 8, 2009)

A really nice army. Well painted with several characterful units. The cyber mastiffs remind me of K-9 from doctor who with his nose laser.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Nothing to see as of yet, but I _am_ working on this army again. Pics imminent!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Found this log for the first time. Magnificent,original concepts executed to perfection. I like the non gw units also. they all fit in very well. 
One question. The big guy in the dive suit with the little bloke on his back with the laspistol wouldn't be paying homage to Master-Blaster from mad max would he?
The wheels on the lascannon teams look like the ones off the cart drawin by a pony in the battle for skull pass box. Am i right?
Most repworthy


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

This is a truly excellent IG army you have here. I'd never have thought of mixing Pigiron heads with Vostroyan torsos but they work beautifully. Love the paint scheme as well, top notch. 
+Rep from me.

PS. Are those Dragon Forge bases?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Great army, looks very consistant throughout and i'm digging the theme.

HOWEVER, i am insanely jealous of your gun nosed dogs. Dogs with guns for noses is both insane and awesome, and you've pulled it off exceptionally. Well done sir!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys! I'm getting excited about this army again!

shaantitus- Actually they are Dwarf cannon wheels, close though! :victory:


Ebsolom Dhaark- They are actually from a company called Champ Industries


Varakir- Thanks, glad you like them. Not sure if you understand what "HOWEVER" means though...lol

OK so on to the UPDATE!!!!

Yes it has been a looong time (put this army down to work on other things) but the Silent Co. of Korsk is back!

Got a tourney next week and I have a few (ok a LOT!) things to get done for it. Also played in a doubles tourney week before last with only 1K and went undefeated! (Thanks for the help, Bossman!)

First up is two of the four Chimeras I have painted. (almost done, still have a few tidbits/details to do). this will give an idea of the direction I am going with the cammo. I wanted to stick with the iron brown look but added some concrete colored jags with the airbrush. Weathering/rust to follow along with squad markings. I still have two more to complete my 2K army. They are about 3/4 assembled, basically lacking the rear crew compartment conversions.





































You can also see the magnetized Heavy Stubbers on these as well. 
They are the Stormlord ones as I like the shield on them. 

(I still need two more...anyone????)


Here are a few things I am working on for fun to break the vehicular monotony. 

Converting some Ogryns with gasmasks to fit into the theme. Also beefed up their weapons a bit.
































































The last one is very WIP. Just thought I'd show the two different mask styles.

::sigh:: yes, a very pitiful update for the months I have been off this. Take heart that I have a tourney imminent and will be scrambling to get things actually done.

One last teaser, I have bits inbound for two very challenging Manticore conversions. If they go as planned they may be the most original/cool-ass thing so far for this army!


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow....just......wow....

Might I recommend, as an artillery pirrcr...or...pieces; a battery of "Organ Grinders"..or something similar to the German nebelwerfer pieces.

Such as this?










I think it would add a pretty nifty unit to your great looking army, hell you could probably make it from scratch...small dowel rods or maybe straws...spare bits...yeah it'd be cool.


Anyway, +rep, great looking army!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks Chandler, that is pretty cool looking. Not sure what I'd use it for though... perhaps when the pile of stuff to-do gets smaller. :victory:

OK so with Battle for Stone's River (local Indy GT) next week (ACK 7 days away!) I have been building things and getting ready for the mad painting dash for Friday.

I changed my list around so I could work on some models I've been thinking about for a while (reading "Titanicus" So that's where the Servitors come in!). Dropped the Rough Riders for two Weaponised Servitors (Scout Sentinels) and dropped the Vindicare for a Banewolf. Both models were something I wanted to try anyway and I think they'll serve me better.

OK so some pics!

First the two Servitors. They are armed with Autocannons and HKMs.









































































And my finished conversion of Kroenen (Sly Marbo) in the process of throwing his briefcase full of pain!




















More to come as I finish!!!!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Ooooo RT era Ork Powerfist:grin:

Nice work on the servitors/sentinels so far, keep it up!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Well it wouldn't be a tournament if I wasn't pressed for time and scrambling to get things finished! Got the Weaponized Servitors and Sensory Servitors done, plus Kroenen and his briefcase full of pain.









































































Kroenen


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I love those gun servitors. A really good looking army. +rep.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Where did you get the cool ninja model from? good work btw, top marks


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Played in the tourney today after working my ass of to get everything painted. I won Best Painted and Best Theme for my efforts though! :victory:


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

A few shots of the things I finished for the tourney:

My last two Vets Heavy Flamer and Meltagun










My Chimeras with their passenger markers (they are magnetized to the top to sho embarked/disembarked status)





































My Banewolf



















and last, my two Manticores



























I still have one more Chimera to do to finish the 2K portion of this army. Plus the Ogryns, Rough Riders and additional Infantry and command squads. So there wil lbe plenty more of the Korsk in the future. I may take some time off though for other projects. Mainly a large scale statue (for an upcoming model show) and my Word Bearers. The Word Bearers are going to be my "Adversary" for this army, so will be based the same.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

How did you go about making the manicor section?


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I found this thread today. Its really really fantastic and full of top-notch inspiration. I'll follow this one. Your painting is absolutely superb. The cloak on that guy on page 2 is really nice and the green fatigues look great. The blending on your armour is really nice as well.

Conversions are also great. I like the back door on your banewolf and the plasma snouts are a fantastic idea. I'd +50 rep if I had that kind of rep to spend, but you'll have to be content with my measly 2 rep power I'm afraid.



subtlejoe said:


> How did you go about making the manicor section?


I second this. They look amazing! Really theatrical. They look as if they'd fit right in with a WH army right there.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The manticore launchers aren't based of cod building windows are they?
Even without seeing the other armies in the comp best painted and best theme were deserved. Congratulations and rep. One question, where did these two guys come from?


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

They are from the limited edition Adeptus Mechanicus set from WAY back. I have 1 1/2 of the set and am using all of the models from it on this army eventually. Stay tuned! :victory:


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

OK, I have another tourney this weekend for a higher points value so am building more stuff for this army. Will post pics soon!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

mate im jealous, ive never even seen the elite characters before! !


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Which ones specifically?


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

the commodore and the inquisitor, they look amazing, and the dogs, i want them, i want them all, what models are the men?? and the arachnid


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

I absolutely LOVE the tanks! They're phenomenal -- ALL of them. Your conversion work is stunning. I especially like those manticores. Creative ideas and extremely well executed. I'm jealous! + rep


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Just got a chance to look this over all the way through... Great conversions + Rep


----------



## Legiomortis (Jun 11, 2011)

Excellent work, love the servitors and the Chimera troop posesk:

+rep


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Dude, these are look'n freaking SWEET, truely great stuff mate!



DeathKlokk said:


> Now to do 60 or so more of them.... ::sigh:: what a glutton I am.


LOL...I so feel ya on that one.

Anyways, look forward to seeing your next update. Until then, enjoy some +Rep

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Zognutz (Jun 15, 2011)

I always wanted to use the pig iron heads on an imp guard regiment but using vostryan bodies.... that was an absolute master stroke. They have a real richness of character... [*rubs hands and resists the urge to start another imp guard army8 XD]

....speaking of which, servitors! nuff said! I'd love to see your entire force on the table.

have some rep and a biscuit!


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

I have been away from this army for a bit (working on my Night Lords [CA BAs]).

I definitely need to get them out of the display case and get some shots of the whole force.


Hellados, the Commodore is from Anime Tactics and the Inquisitor (retired ) is from Wyrd miniatures.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Hard to do, Guys, but this army is going on Ebay!

Since I've gotten out of 40K EVERYTHING MUST GO!

Auctions for this army start tomorrow. :good:


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Screw that I'm buying the toilets


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow Klokk. This is pretty awesome looking. 

Are just done with miniatures hobbies or have you moved on to something else?


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Moved on. Been playing Infinity and Firestorm Armada. Just fed up with GWs crap.

Buy 'em all ,Scsc!


----------

